# Gewinnspiel butler



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2005)

Wer hat Informationen darüber,ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2005)

Gib´ mal ein paar Informationen mehr her - was meinsten mit "Gewinnspiel butler"? Etwa so eine Firma, die Dich mit einmaliger, evtl. kostenpflichtiger Anmeldung (und Preisgabe Deiner Daten) automatisch bei verschiedensten Gewinnspielen einträgt?


----------



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2005)

> Gewinnspiel-Butler
> Mit einer Anmeldung erhalten Sie bis zu 2mal täglich die Chance auf 1 Million DM und
> die Teilnahme an 1200 Gewinnspielen! mehr


einfach danach googeln , der Link führt aber auf 


> Dieser Link ist zur Zeit nicht aktiv.


j.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Gewinnspielbutler ist offensichtlich ein Dienst, der unerfahrene Internetnutzer gegen Monatsgebühr bei Gewinnspielen einträgt, analog den bekannten Warenprobendiensten. Vorteilhaft für die Anbieter dieser Dienstleistung ist es, daß sich die Kunden kaum beschweren können. Bei den Probenbringdiensten gab es gewisse Irritationen, da angekündigte Warenproben wie mp3-Player, Mobiltelefone oder Reisen die Tester nicht erreichten. Dafür gab es immerhin via eMail reichlich Rabattgutscheine auf überteuerte Produkte.

Der Gewinnspielbutler trägt Dich bei 100 Gewinnspielen/Monat ein. Damit willigst Du meistens gleichzeitig ein, daß die Firmen Deine Adresse zu Werbezwecken nutzen und weitergeben dürfen. Deine eMail- & Postadresse dürfte dann gründlich verbrannt sein. 

Nebelwolf
ps. Die Webseite ist bei mir problemlos erreichbar: www.g*.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2005)

Es gibt gewinnsp*-b*.de und gewinnspielb*.de (ohne "-"). Welche meinst Du?  (Die eine Firma wurde von Dresden in ein Nest bei Potsdam verlegt, die andere von Dresden ins bayerische Inning, steht aber auch alles dort in den Impressumsangaben).

vielleicht weiss die starlotto-LaraCroft aus diesem thread mehr?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=68431#68431


----------



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2005)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ps. Die Webseite ist bei mir problemlos erreichbar: www.g*.de


das kommt drauf an,  ob man nach mit oder ohne Bindestrich googelt , ohne geht, 
mit siehe oben.

Für ein sehr ähnliches  Gewinnspiel wird schon seit Monaten  permanent und penetrant
  Werbung im TV betrieben

j.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2005)

http://www.gewinnspiel-b*.de/new/startseite/impressum.html (=profiwin, supergewinne,usw)
http://gewinnspielb*.de/impressum.html (=playandwin)

Als Verbrauchertipp meinerseits: FINGER WEG!


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2005)

*Profiwin*

Es scheint einen neuen Namen für den selben alten .. zu geben Profiwin für 5€ i, Monat. Schaut mal drauf. Auch aus sachsen


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2005)

*Re: Profiwin*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...Profiwin für 5€ i, Monat.


Und auch die loggen mal wieder nichts mit, was sie später gegen die vermeintliche Vertragspartner einsetzen könnten. Man beruft sich auf eine E-Mail, die an den User, kurz nach der Anmeldung versandt wird. Hat der User jedoch eine fremde Adresse angegeben, dann läuft auch das ins Leere, gilt als zugestellt und der Account ist eröffnet - auch wenn die Adresse des Accountinhabers gar nicht stimmen sollte. Für die Beibringung der entstandenen Forderung bedient man sich der *Intrum Justizia* Inkasso GmbH.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2005)

Der erste Gewinn: 


> Brigitte K.   -Flatscreenmonitor   08/2000


solange gibt´s die schon    (wer´s glaubt...)
der Inhaber der Domain hat  noch mehr Seiten, da kann man sogar Häuser gewinnen....
http://www.100partnerprogramme.de/forum/member.php?u=182


----------



## simhakoe (22 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste Gewinn:
> 
> 
> > Brigitte K.   -Flatscreenmonitor   08/2000
> ...



Hallo! Ich bin auch eine Profiwingeschädigte! Hat das schon jemand ausgestanden mit dieser B[...]firma?

_[Aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bethke63 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel butler*

Wie kommt man da wieder raus? Wurde auch (mit dem Trickreichen "ausfüllen") gefunzt. Nun außer ständiger Mahnung habe ich jetzt auch die *intrum justitia* auf dem Hals. Nur wie kann man das abschalten. Vor allen ist seit dem meine eMail voller Müll ...


----------

